# Anfänger im Rutenbau



## Nolfravel (17. Februar 2010)

Moin Leute,
ich glaube jetzt hat die Winterderpression ihren Tiefpunkt erreicht:q.
Spielte heute des öfteren mal den Gedanken, mir ne Rute selber zu bauen, da die Handmade, die ich besitze, wirklich um Welten besser ist, als die Stangenruten.

Also, wie gesagt, ich hätte Lust mir ne Rute zu bauen.
Habe nur noch keine wirkliche Vorstellung davon, was das so ca. kosten würde.

Außerdem wüsste ich nicht, was ich so alles brauchen würde.

Also Blank ist klar, mehr nicht wirklich.
Am besten wäre ein Komplettset, aber den Blank würe ich mir gerne noch selbst aussuchen.

Also gibt es Shops zu empfehlen, gibt es besondere Dinge zu empfehlen?

Braucht man noch spezielles "Rutenbauwerkzeug"?

Schon mal im voraus: Danke#6


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Du brauchst:

Blank 
Ringe
[eventuell Winding Checks (Metallzierringe)]
Griffmaterial, Kork/Duplon
Rollenhalter
Abschlusskappe

Dann noch:
Garn
Lack
Pinsel
Mischbecher (hab die "Einwegkurzen" aus dem Supermarkt dafür hergenommen)
Schere/Skapell
Kleber/Epoxy

Nützlich finde ich noch die Aluschalen von CMW um die Luftblasen aus den Lack zu bekommen - lohnt sich auf jedenfall, da du sonst eine scheiß Lackierung hast.

Werkzeug.. brauchen kann man bestimmt vieles, ich hab nur eine Bohrmaschine gebraucht um irgendwie die Duplonstücke etwas aufzubohren und eine Feile/Raspel um den Rollenhalter stramm auf den Blank zu bekommen. 

Je nach dem könntest du noch dieses Nopi-Tape brauchen um irgendwas zu unterfüttern (Rollenhalter/Griff). 

Was noch ganz nützlich ist, Gummibänder und Tesafilm um die Ringe vorzufixieren damit du sie wickeln kannst.

Irgendwas wo du die Rute zum lackieren ablegen kannst wäre auch nicht schlecht. Irgendwas um die Rute zu drehen ist auch nicht schlecht, kann man aber auch manuell machen, nur ist man dann 1 - 2 h beschäftigt...


----------



## Bellyboater (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Was für eine Rute möchtest du dir denn aufbauen? CMW hat einige Komplettsets im Angebot.

Als Einstiegshilfe kann ich dir das Sonderheft "Rutenbau" von Blinker empfehlen. Wenn du daran interesse hast, meld dich per PN bei mir. Sehr informativ ist auch das Rutenbauforum.


----------



## King Wetzel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Hallo leute interessiere mich auch für das thema 
und ich wollt mal fragen ob auch die rutenbausätze von askarie etwas taugen 
MFG Henry


----------



## Katteker (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Moin.

Hab ich vor ner Zeit lang auch probiert. Ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee. Lass dir bloß Zeit zum Bauen, und mach alles in Ruhe. Ich hatte es am Ende etwas zu eilig. Ergebnis war dementsprechend. Mit der Rute fische ich mittlerweile gerne, nur optisch ist sie halt nich ganz so schick.

Link zu meinem Trööt von 2008


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Moin,

erstmal ein großes Danke#6.

Gibt es einen Bausatz, bei dem schon alles drin ist, außer der Blank?

Das wäre optimal.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Breamhunter (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Bevor ich meine erste gebaut habe wurde hier mal durchgeklingelt. Dann kam ein Kostenvoranschlag und die ganzen Komponenten haben wunderbar zusammengepaßt. War ne einteilige Baitcaster. Den Laden kann man empfehlen. #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Einen Bausatz ohne Blank wird es kaum geben, weil die Ausstattung zum Blank passen muss. Es gibt aber komplette Ringsätze, Griffe, _Lacksets_ (Kleber, Garn, Tape, ..) einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



christian36 schrieb:


> Einen Bausatz ohne Blank wird es kaum geben, weil die Ausstattung zum Blank passen muss. Es gibt aber komplette Ringsätze, Griffe, _Lacksets_ (Kleber, Garn, Tape, ..) einzeln zu kaufen.


 

Das habe ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht:q.
Okay, werde mal schauen.
Über weitere Tipps bin ich natürlich dankbar.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## megger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle erst einmal an die üblichen Verdächtigen wenden. Die findest du alle im Rutenbauforum. Ist auch an sich ne gute Adresse für alle anderen Fragen. Und das erwähnte Sonderheft vom Blinker ist wirklich ne sehr gute Lektüre.

Viel Spaß beim Bauen!!!!

Megger


----------



## powermike1977 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

nabend. finde das thema auch sehr interessant. habe gehoert dass es dazu evtl. ach kurse gibt-weiss jemand wo?wann?kosten? speziell raum duesseldorf bis aachen.


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Moin Leute,

habe jetzt nochmal ein bisschen überlegt, und mir ist aufgefallen, wie bescheuert es wäre, die erste Selfmade mit nem teuren Blank aufzubauen.
Also, werde jetzt erstmal mit nem günstigen Bausatz anfangen.

Was haltet ihr hiervon: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Bausatz%20Forelle%20781-5369/



Garn: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...ate/Gudebrod Bindegarn Stärke A (normal)-279/

Lack: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Lack-Set-1509/

Oder das hier? http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Lackset groß-5697/


Hätte ich dann alles und ist das alles okay/gut?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Keiner ne Ahnung?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Jan Peter, ich würde vielleicht eher eine etwas gröbere Rute nehmen. Das Set, welches du ausgesucht hast, deckt sich doch mit deiner Skeletor oder?


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jan Peter, ich würde vielleicht eher eine etwas gröbere Rute nehmen. Das Set, welches du ausgesucht hast, deckt sich doch mit deiner Skeletor oder?


 

Jau...Aber mir ist noch nichts anderes zum "ausprobieren" eingefallen...
Vllt. ne leichte Mefo-Flitsche.
Aber da habe ich nichts richtiges gefunden.
Du fischt doch einen Rainshadow-Blank, oder?
Finde ich recht interessant, dann wirds aber kein Bausatz mehr:q.
Und geht richtig ins Geld.

Aber so Gummifischen, komm ich einfach noch nicht an die richtigen Gewässer.
Elbe und so wäre ja ja saucool, aber du kennst mich ja, ich komm noch nicht mal anne Küste:q.

D.h. ich brauche zur Zeit leider nichts anderes.

Was hättest du denn zu empfehlen?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Den Batsonblank den ich habe, den würde ich dir wirklich nicht empfehlen. Der ist erstens zu schwer aufzubauen und zweitens viel zu teuer für ein solches Erstlingswerk.

Im Sommer bin ich ja eh öfter an der Elbe und kann dich da auch sicher öfter mal mitnehmen. Bei mir läuft das aber nicht so geplant... kennste ja.

Der Bausatz Zander könnte für dich echt interessant sein, selbst wenn die Rute nicht "sooo" der Bringer wird hast du ein nettes Allroundteil für Schwinge und Elbe.

Als Mefo-Blank fällt mir der Batson IST 1143F ein. Da ist wirklich ein schöner Blank zum Trutten ärgern, allerdings kostet der auch schon 99,- Euro. Da du aber eine dich sehr überzeugende Rute hast, ist das nicht so sinnvoll. Ich finde es schon recht clever eher in einem Bereich zu basteln, den man noch nicht belegt hat.


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Den Batsonblank den ich habe, den würde ich dir wirklich nicht empfehlen. Der ist erstens zu schwer aufzubauen und zweitens viel zu teuer für ein solches Erstlingswerk.
> 
> Im Sommer bin ich ja eh öfter an der Elbe und kann dich da auch sicher öfter mal mitnehmen. Bei mir läuft das aber nicht so geplant... kennste ja.
> 
> ...


 

Okay:q.

Ich werde gerne mitgenommen, kennste ja:q.
Wie ich schon öfters schrieb, immer gerne.
Also wenn du Lust hast, mich mitzunehmen, sag einfach Bescheid. Ich bin immer Bereit.


Ich finde meine TUSK gut. Aber mittlerweile, wird sie mir immer mehr zu "allroundig".
Ich weiß jetzt, wass ich so an Mefo-Ködern fische, und das is von Kinetic/Flash/Stripper in 12gr bis höchstens 18gr Fight.
Da würde ich ne rute, die perfekt für diesen Köderbereich schon geil finden. Mit meiner kann ich auch locker 25gr werfen.
Die Rarenium sieht an der wie Spielzeug aus.:q


Okay, danke dir erstmal.
Werde mich dann wohl an den Zanderbausatz wagen.
Freue mich dann aufs hoffentlich gemeinsame Elbangeln, auch wenn ich da nicht wirklich Plan von habe:q.


Gruß JP


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Plan habe ich ja zur not, den nehme ich dann auch mit....



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich finde meine TUSK gut. Aber mittlerweile, wird sie mir immer mehr zu "allroundig".



Sehe ich auch so.

Wenn du eine wirklich leichte Flitsche zum Mefoangeln haben willst, dann schaue dir diese mal an:

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...ngelgerate/Spinnruten-Blank-Sonder-IST-B-IST/

Natürlich die 2,92er. Wecki anrufen, Problem erklären und wenn du nett fragst, dann markiert er dir auch die Ringpositionen und schleift die Ringe vor.


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Plan habe ich ja zur not, den nehme ich dann auch mit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Danke#6.

Wird bald gemacht.

Ich denke, die TUSK kann ich erstmal zum Gummifisch angeln benutzen, hat ja in berlin mit nem Bekannten auch einigigermaßen geklappt.

Oder bist du da völlig anderer Meinung?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> habe jetzt nochmal ein bisschen überlegt, und mir ist aufgefallen, wie bescheuert es wäre, die erste Selfmade mit nem teuren Blank aufzubauen.



Ich hab da ganz anders gedacht. Warum soll ich mir was aufbauen, was ich definitiv nicht brauche? Da blieb nur die teurere Variante als "nicht Set". 

Bisher hab ich mir 3 Blanks aus der ISB Serie von Batson gekauft und zwei schon aufgebaut. Das nächste Projekt wird wohl ein XST1143F. 

Zwei ISB brauch ich (für mich sind es sehr gute Jigruten), die sind mit den zusätzlichen Komponenten sehr teuer ausgefallen (z.B. Fuji Titanium Guides, ...), die andere (leichtester Blank der Serie) ist nur so aus Spaß entstanden und ist (wegen des geringeren Nutzens) mit günstigeren Komponenten (z.B. Fuji Hardloy + Ringe von einer gebrochenen Rute) aufgebaut.

Dass die erste Rute so teuer war, ist nicht weiter schlimm. Ich habe zwar überhaupt nicht das bekommen was ich wollte (leichte Topwaterrute), aber eine sehr gute leichte Jigrute die ich viel mehr nutzen kann, als eine für Oberflächenköder. Nach der Erkentnis wollte ich noch eine schwerere Jigrute. So kam ich an einen weiteren ISB Blank, da ich die Bestellung irgendwie lange herausgezögert hatte und nur aus Spaß den leichtesten Blank der Serie mal "probeweise" mit Komponenten in den Warenkorb gelegt hab, war der auf einmal auch mit dabei. 

Man kann durchaus mit einer teuren Rute beginnen, wenn man von sich selbst behaupten kann, Sachen möglichst gut und mit viel Gedult machen zu können.
Nebenbei: Solange man kein Kleber im Griff hat, kann man das alles noch richten. 5 min Epoxy härtet fix aus, aber wenn man das vorher gut "durchplant ist das machbar. Ansonsten lieber zwei oder dreimal den Kleber anmischen und den Griff langsam aufbauen und die Sachen gut andrücken. 
Ringe kann man so oft binden, bis das Garn alle ist. Solange kein Lack drauf ist, ist das kein Problem eine Bindung neu zu machen. Ich habe mich mit der ersten Bindung auch recht schwer getan. Wenn man erstmal die Zugkraft raushat, die man benötigt um die Ringe anzutüddeln ist das ne leichte Sache. Auch in Flucht zu binden ist das geringste Problem. Zierwicklungen sind schwerer, je nach Vorhaben. Ich habe mir einen bei den ersten Bindungen ( ||||||||||||||||... ; 5x gold, 2x schwarz/gold paralell ) recht schwer getan. Unter 5 goldenen "Startbindungen" bin ich nicht gekommen, da mir ansonsten die Bindungen von alleine aufgegangen sind. Wenn man aber in der Stärke A bindet sind 5 Wicklungen auch nicht so breit. 

Das Lackieren ist auch nicht so schlimm, wobei ich da wohl am meisten "falsch" gemacht habe. Die Alu-Schalen von CMW sind total super. Der Lack verläuft darin und viele Blasen steigen auf und verschwinden. Da der aber auch aushärtet, habe ich mich bei der ersten Rute gut beeilt, dadurch habe ich ein paar Luftblasen in den ersten Lackierungen drin, zur Spitze hin werden die Blasen weniger, da mit der Zeit die Blasen aus dem Lack aufsteigen. Bei der zweiten Rute hab ich den Lack einfach ~ 2 min in der Schale stehen lassen und dann lackiert. Das Ergebnis war viel besser, wenn man sich die paar wenigen Fussel wegdenkt :q.

Also wenn du lackierst, renn nicht so oft an der Rute vorbei und wirbel da den Staub rauf.

Das sind so meine kleinen Fehler/Tips gewesen, die dir vielleicht einiges erleichtern und ein besseres Ergebnis erbringen.


----------



## discobarsch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

wow!
wirklich sehr interresant! mein ich ganz ernst!


----------



## Bellyboater (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

@ Nolfravel

Als Alternative zu dem IST kann ich dir noch den Salmon/Steelhead Blank in 2,92m WG 5-40g ans Herz legen. Daraus hab ich mir eine Mefoflitsche aufgebaut. Mit 10g wirft sie sich schon gut. Optimal arbeitet sie bei 18-22g. Mein Bausatz mit dem Blank hat insgesamt ca 150€ gekostet.


----------



## Nolfravel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab da ganz anders gedacht. Warum soll ich mir was aufbauen, was ich definitiv nicht brauche? Da blieb nur die teurere Variante als "nicht Set".
> 
> Bisher hab ich mir 3 Blanks aus der ISB Serie von Batson gekauft und zwei schon aufgebaut. Das nächste Projekt wird wohl ein XST1143F.
> 
> ...


 

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


Ganz großes Danke, ich denke das wird mir viel weiterhelfen.
Ich bin mittlerweile zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich mir wohl den von Uli empfohlenen Blank aufbauen werde.
Insgesamt wird sich das dann wohl auch so im 150€ Bereich bewegen.
Ringe sind echt sauteuer...
Für mich ist Mefo-Angeln einfach mit Abstand die geilste Art des Angelns, also werde ich mir da meine erste Selfmade bauen.

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Stopp Jan Peter!

Dieser Blank ist in der tat wirklich nett!

Ich habe die (Angel)Rute vom BB mal befummeln dürfen und mir hat das Ding sehr gut gefallen.

Gerade noch gemerkt.... Honeyball!



Bellyboater schrieb:


> @ Nolfravel
> 
> Als Alternative zu dem IST kann ich dir noch den Salmon/Steelhead Blank in 2,92m WG 5-40g ans Herz legen. Daraus hab ich mir eine Mefoflitsche aufgebaut. Mit 10g wirft sie sich schon gut. Optimal arbeitet sie bei 18-22g. Mein Bausatz mit dem Blank hat insgesamt ca 150€ gekostet.


----------



## Nolfravel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Stopp Jan Peter!
> 
> Dieser Blank ist in der tat wirklich nett!
> 
> ...


 

Jau, das kann ja sein.
Aber er schrieb optimal 18-22gr.
Das ist in etwa das, was meiner Meinung nach, meine Tusk optimal wirft.
Da brauch ich nich noch eine von:q.
Was hat denn dein empfohlener Blank für ein optimales Wg?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Die liegen mit 10-40g alle in dem Bereich. Wenn du wirklich weniger WG willst, dann mußt du die -30g Blanks wählen.


----------



## Nolfravel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die liegen mit 10-40g alle in dem Bereich. Wenn du wirklich weniger WG willst, dann mußt du die -30g Blanks wählen.


 

Jau, will ich.

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...ngelgerate/Spinnruten-Blank-Sonder-IST-B-IST/


???


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bellyboater (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Wie gesagt, ab 10g wirft sie auch schon gut. Da kann man voll mit durchziehen und erreicht auch gute Weiten.


----------



## Nolfravel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ab 10g wirft sie auch schon gut. Da kann man voll mit durchziehen und erreicht auch gute Weiten.


 
Ja, das geht mit meiner auch.
Aber ich hätte halt gerne eine, bei der das optimale Wg. bei 10-16 max 18gr liegt.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Das geht mit deiner nicht gut.


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ganz großes Danke, ich denke das wird mir viel weiterhelfen.



Guck am besten auch im Rutenbauforum.. Einfach etwas querlesen. Ansonsten kannst du mir auch ne PN schicken, wenn ich was dazu weiß, kann ich dir ja vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das geht mit deiner nicht gut.


 

Okay...
Werde mal gucken, welchen ich nehme.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Guck am besten auch im Rutenbauforum.. Einfach etwas querlesen. Ansonsten kannst du mir auch ne PN schicken, wenn ich was dazu weiß, kann ich dir ja vielleicht helfen.


 

Das Angebot wird dankend angenommen.#6
Wird sich aber wohl noch hinziehen, da ich schließlich noch armer Schüler bin, und mir grade ne "in meinen Augen" Ul-Combo und ne MatchCombo gekauft habe.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## shR!mp (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

bin auch grade dabei meine erste selfmade zu machen
aufbau auf eine alte spinnrute deren ringe und kork gammlig waren. 
hab den griff und die bindungen schon fertig und muss jetzt nur noch lackieren und dann die rute austarieren.
werde mal ein paar bilder von der fertigen rute reinstellen

ich fand bis jetzt den griffaufbau am schwersten da muss man echt exakt und mit viel gedult arbeiten....naja mein griff ist etwas verkorkst :g weil ich leider etwas zu eilig war und unsauber gebohrt habe ....da musste ich im nachhinein viel mit schleifpapier arbeiten um die kanten rauszubekommen....
würde also sagen die 1.5€ mehr um sich bei CWM die Korkteile aufbohren zu lassen lohnen sich.

das mit dem ringbinden hat man nach 2-3 ringen eigentlich raus (allerdings sollte man schon mehr nehmen als den auf der website beschriebenen cartong als bindehilfe....hab mir da was an ner werkbank zurechtgetüftelt)

bei den ringen sollte man wirklich nicht sparen  ich hab nen ringsatz von fuji mit 7 ringen für 40€ genommen und die dinger sind ziemlich klobig.

obwohl ich den blank schon hatte bin ich mit allen kleinteilen vom preis auf 103€ gekommen -> der blank ist wenn man einen batson blank nimmt z.B. den von dir anvisierten (den ich auch erst aufbauen wollte) fast das günstigste - zumindest relativ

abschließend muss ich auch sagen es ist denke ich schon sinnvoll vo der bestellung der parts mal bei cmw anzurufen weil man dann keine fehler beim kauf der teile machen kann 
ich habs nicht getan.....ich bereue es zwar nicht da ich meine rute schik finde aber bei der nächsten selfmade werde ich das auf jdene fall machen


----------



## discobarsch (1. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

ich bin gerade dabei meinen ersten cmw-twister3-bausatz anzufangen. hab mir auch das blinker sonderheft besorgt und in ruhe durchgelesen aber ich muss sicherheitshalber trotzdem nochmal nachfragen:
ich hab den(die) springer ohne probleme gefunden. werden die ringe jetzt auf den spinger/overlap gebunden oder gegenüber? also auf die stelle wo sich der blank beim drehen unter durchbiegung weniger durchbiegt also springt?

danke schon mal

p.s.: hat jemand erfahrung mit dem twister3 bausatz von cmw?
taugt die fertige rute was?
ich hab mir den geholt weil ich mit einem günstigen modell das aufeinander abgestimmt ist beginnen wollte um zu schauen ob ich überhaupt spass am rutenbau habe und ob mir das gelingt!


----------



## Chrizzi (1. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



discobarsch schrieb:


> werden die ringe jetzt auf den spinger/overlap gebunden oder gegenüber? also auf die stelle wo sich der blank beim drehen unter durchbiegung weniger durchbiegt also springt?



Wie du magst. Ich habe bei meiner ersten die "stärkere" Seite Richtung Fisch gesetzt und die weichere Seite in Wurfrichtung. Bei meiner zweiten ist das genau anders rum, da ist die weichere Seite Richtung Fisch. 

Wichtig ist dass der Overlap nicht zur Seite zeigt. Entweder nach oben oder nach unten. Je nach dem wie du willst. 

Ich hab mir bei meiner ersten ein besseres Aufladen bei geringeren Wurfgewichten erhofft. Ob das klappte weiß ich nicht, da ich die Rute nur so kenne und keine Referenz (gleicher Aufbau mit 180° gedrehtem Blank) habe.
Die Zweite ist eine ganz leichte Rute, da wollte ich gleich das "verdrehen" des Blanks dadurch entgegen wirken, dass die Ringe auf der weicheren Seite liegen.


----------



## discobarsch (1. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

vielen dank! also wichtig ist im endeffekt nur beim montieren der ringe relativ zum overlap das die rute seitlich nich ausbricht!

so ähnlich wie du das beschrieben hast hab ich mir das auch ungefähr vorgestellt also das die "weichere" seite im wurf die rute besser aufläd und bei der köderführung (ist bei mir ja ne twisterrute) und beim anschlag straffer ist!

...hast mir sehr geholfen, vielen dank!


----------



## Chrizzi (1. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



discobarsch schrieb:


> vielen dank! also wichtig ist im endeffekt nur beim montieren der ringe relativ zum overlap das die rute seitlich nich ausbricht!



Genau so hab ich das gehandhabt.

Ebenfalls ist meine erste eine Jigrute, also die straffere Seite Richtung Fisch. 

Ob man da nun später was von merkt, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke das ist so minimal, das man es vermutlich fast vernachlässigen könnte. Jedoch sollte sich ein seitliches Ausbrechen im Wurf extrem auf dessen Präzesion auswirken. Immerhin wird der Köder auch zu einer Seite beschleunigt, kein Wunder wenn man dann nicht dahin wirft, wo man hinwerfen will.


----------



## bonny66 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Hallo zusammen bin neu beim Anglerboard 
Meine Hobbys ausser Angeln Rutenbau und 
instandsetzung von Ruten und Rollen.
Habe mal einen Rutenbaulehrgang mitgemacht.
Bei:www.Karl-bartsch.de
    Rutenbau.ev
Dort bekommt man alles was man braucht.
Vom kleinem bis großem Geldbeutel.

Gruß an alle
Horst|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Willkommen.#h


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Hab jetzt mittlerweile auch 2 Ruten aufgebaut und eine andere umgebaut. Ein alter Blank mit Riß am Überschub soll demnächst restauriert werden, ein anderer, den ich in der Bucht geschossen habe, kommt danach dran.

Aber mit dem Springpunkt bin ich zugegebenermaßen komplett überfordert. Der eine gibt ein wenig Druck auf den Blank, und schaut dann, wann er springt, der andere rollt den Blank auf zwei Holzleisten und schaut, auf welcher Seite er zum Liegen kommt...

Ich kapiere weder das eine noch das andere. 
Springen tuts irgendwie immer woanders und das mit dem Rollen, bisher konnte ich keine Regelmäßigkeit feststellen, wo der Blank zum Liegen kam...
#c

Meine bisherigen Ruten habe ich so aufgebaut, dass sie vor allem gerade sind. Leichte Krümmungen Richtung Spitze schauen prinzipiell nach oben. 
Und wie fischen sich meine Ruten? Also, ich finde super, Overlap hin oder her.


----------



## discobarsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

@kohlmeise: schau mal ein stück weiter oben, da gehts auch noch mal um den springer/overlap

ich hab auch noch mal ne frage: wenn ich einen leitring grösse 25 bestelle, wo wird da die 25 gemessen? ist das der innendurchmesser der ringeinlage in mm?

danke,
gruss


----------



## Bellyboater (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Das ist der Außendurchmesser. Ein Fuji SIC hat in der Größe z.B. einen Innendurchmesser von 18,3mm.


----------



## discobarsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

ah! ok, vielen dank!
da hab ich jetzt jedoch folgendes problem: ich hab mir bei cmw den twister3 bausatz mit 7+1 SIC-Ringen geholt. der Leitring ist grösse 25 (innen 19,5mm). der kommt mir aber sehr klein vor!
meine anderen (gekauften) spinnruten haben alle einen grösseren leitring!

was würdet ihr bei einer solchen spiunnrute für einen leitring einsetzen?
2,70m / wg 25-145g / 7+1 Ringe

danke für eure tips,
gruss


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mittlerweile auch 2 Ruten aufgebaut und eine andere umgebaut. Ein alter Blank mit Riß am Überschub soll demnächst restauriert werden, ein anderer, den ich in der Bucht geschossen habe, kommt danach dran.
> 
> Aber mit dem Springpunkt bin ich zugegebenermaßen komplett überfordert. Der eine gibt ein wenig Druck auf den Blank, und schaut dann, wann er springt, der andere rollt den Blank auf zwei Holzleisten und schaut, auf welcher Seite er zum Liegen kommt...
> 
> ...




Das haben andere auch schon festgestellt.#hFalls dich interessiert:

http://rutenbau.foren-city.at/topic,105,-overlap-spine-springpunkt.html

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## shR!mp (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner fast fertigen ersten selbsbaurute (ich möchte nur noch den blank lakieren)

leider sind die lackierungen teilweise etwas unsauber geworden...das wurmt mich ein bisschen ansonsten sehr dezent aber nett

zur rute: blank ist ein alter blank von ner ultimate flexon spin 2.66m lang  60 g WG mit parabolischer aktion
Ringe ist ein satz fuji mnsg Ringe insgesamt 7 stück 
rollenhalter fuji gunsmoke deluxe 
abschlusskappe alps alu-gummi im titan look
gebunden mit guderbrod garn in royal blue
















leider etwas schlecht die fotos weil ich grade nur ein handy zur hand hatte

eine frage noch kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den blang beschriften kann mit was für stiften?


----------



## discobarsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

sieht doch echt schick aus!

...und immer schön die cmw anleitung in griff distanz ;-)
wo ich gerade am basteln bin siehts bei mir genauso aus!

hast du deine komponenten auch bei cmw bestellt?


----------



## Bellyboater (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



discobarsch schrieb:


> was würdet ihr bei einer solchen spiunnrute für einen leitring einsetzen?
> 2,70m / wg 25-145g / 7+1 Ringe
> 
> danke für eure tips,
> gruss



Es kommt auf die Rolle an. Je größer die Rolle, desto größer sollte der Leitring sein. Ich wähle bei einer 3000er Rollengröße einen 25er Startring.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Ich habe gestern auch mal wieder "gebastelt".:m

Eine (schon mal umgebauten)Skelli `ner Radikalkur unterzogen und neue Ringe und einen neuen Griff verpasst.|rolleyes

Erst sah sie so aus wie hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=149213&highlight=Skelli&page=3

Und jetzt so wie auf den Bilder. Schwarz-goldene Bindungen und Korkgriff.

Naja, die Handy-Fotos sind nicht besonders.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## discobarsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

hat hier jemand erfahrung mit dynaflo einbeinringen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Sehen doch OK aus. 

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/show...uswahl! -> Ringe -> Laufringe - 1-Steg/2-Bein

Ich habe sie noch nicht benutzt aber für den Preis würde ich sie bedenkenlos kaufen.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## discobarsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

genau die mein ich!
will mit geflochtener fischen. wollte als nächstes eine sehr leichte rute bauen und deswegen sind die mir in sauge gefallen!


----------



## shR!mp (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

yep hab die parts von cmw
habe keinen anderen shop gefunden der sonst sone auswahl hatte


----------



## Chrizzi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



shR!mp schrieb:


> yep hab die parts von cmw
> habe keinen anderen shop gefunden der sonst sone auswahl hatte



Guck dir mal Matagi an. Leider guckt man da mehr Bilder, aber solange man erkennt was es ist und eventuelle Durchmesser/Farben angegeben sind, ist das alles machbar.


----------



## shR!mp (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

ich meinte shops in D weil für ein vorhaben wollte ich nicht in JP bestellen :g


----------



## Chrizzi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

House of Brunner hat auch die Sachen von Matagi. 

Ich hab meine erste auch gleich mit Sachen von Matagi aufgebaut, ich mag diese standard Sachen hier nicht, wie z.B. diese Birnen-Abschlusskappe.


----------



## shR!mp (5. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

grade die finde ich z.B. gut naja ansonsten hätte ich nen kork abschluss genommen

die matagi auswahl mal hin oder her ich mag das japanstyle gedöns nicht so ich find dezente aufbauten ohne blingbling besser

egal jedenfalls da ich schon den twisterbausatz für meinen vater da bestellt habe lag es halt am nächsten nochmal bei cmw zu bestellen


----------



## discobarsch (5. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

@shR!mp: du hast auch den twisterbausatz bei CMW bestellt?
findest du den leitring nicht auch viel zu klein?

@alle: habt ihr erfahrung mit fuji alconite ringen? will mit geflochtener fischen und weiss nicht ob so das richtige ist?
die ringe sind aber schön leicht!

und nochwas: welche stärke bindegarn nehmt ihr für die ringbindungen? ich hab jetzt gudebrod stärke A und das kommt mir sehr dünn vor oder ist dünnes bindegarn besser/fester?

danke mal wieder für eure tips?


----------



## King Wetzel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Hallo leute 
Ineressanter thread den ihr hir führt 
Ich wollte mir vlt den twister bausatz 3 kaufen 
da ich aber lieber mit der multirolle fische wollt ich mal fragen ob ich da auch einfach nen passnden trigger griff dran bauen kann oder ist die rute dann nicht steif genug ??????
MFG henry


----------



## Malle86 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> habe jetzt nochmal ein bisschen überlegt, und mir ist aufgefallen, wie bescheuert es wäre, die erste Selfmade mit nem teuren Blank aufzubauen.
> Also, werde jetzt erstmal mit nem günstigen Bausatz anfangen.



Wenn du was hochwertiges und trotzdem günstiges aufbauen willst kannst du dir bei CMW auch 1 B Blanks besorgen. Die Blanks haben kleine optische Fehler und sind aber vorallem bedeutend billiger.


----------



## KHof (5. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

@Diskobarsch: Stärke A ist schon in Ordnung. D ist mächtig dick.
Alconite Ringe (oder schlicht Aluminiumoxid) geht auch für geflochtene Schnüre. Ist etwas lauter (warum auch immer) und hat angeblich Nachteile bei der Wärmeableitung bei rasenden Fluchten. Das konnte ich leider noch nicht testen, so schnell war bei mir noch kein Fisch.

Klaus


----------



## Nolfravel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



Malle86 schrieb:


> Wenn du was hochwertiges und trotzdem günstiges aufbauen willst kannst du dir bei CMW auch 1 B Blanks besorgen. Die Blanks haben kleine optische Fehler und sind aber vorallem bedeutend billiger.


 
Danke, werde mir jetzt aber wohl doch einen Mefo-blank aufbauen.

Wird wirklich interessant hier#6


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



KHof schrieb:


> @Diskobarsch: Stärke A ist schon in Ordnung. D ist mächtig dick.
> Alconite Ringe (oder schlicht Aluminiumoxid) geht auch für geflochtene Schnüre. Ist etwas lauter (warum auch immer) und hat angeblich Nachteile bei der Wärmeableitung bei rasenden Fluchten. Das konnte ich leider noch nicht testen, so schnell war bei mir noch kein Fisch.
> 
> Klaus


 

Dann wird wohl mit Schiffsschrauben gerechnet.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## discobarsch (5. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

@KHof: besten dank! ja mit der wärmeableitung hab ich schon oft gehört das das wichtig sein soll aber rasende fluchten das ich die ringe kühlen müsste hab ich leider auch noch nicht erlebt!


----------



## Breamhunter (5. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit dynaflo einbeinringen?



Ich habe bis jetzt immer die die Slim Sic Ringe von Tackle24 verarbeitet. Sehen irgendwie genauso aus


----------



## shR!mp (5. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

jo der leitring ist recht klein aber für den twister 1 bausatz  dürfte das gehen wenn man die rute mit ner 2500 bis 3000 rolle fischt zumal der ring ja recht weit oben verbautwird

@king wetzel: wenn du die twisterrute für multi umrüsten willst dann solltest du auch überlegen ob du nen anderen ringsatz verwendest mit 8 oder 9 ringen mit kurzen stegen 
ich glaube zwar von der verteilung der ringe könnte das zwar gehen mit multi wäre aber nicht ideal

@nofravel welchen blank nimmst du denn nun? den rainshadow steelhaed oder den auslaufblank von batson? hatte wie gesagt auch erst überlegt ob ich einen von den blanks aufbaue 
du nimmst sicher einstegringe oder? weil sonst könntest du überrascht sein wie massiv die einfachen fuji sic ringe ausfallen
würde mich jedenfalls interessieren wie dein aufbau am ende aussieht


----------



## Nolfravel (6. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



shR!mp schrieb:


> @nofravel welchen blank nimmst du denn nun? den rainshadow steelhaed oder den auslaufblank von batson? hatte wie gesagt auch erst überlegt ob ich einen von den blanks aufbaue
> du nimmst sicher einstegringe oder? weil sonst könntest du überrascht sein wie massiv die einfachen fuji sic ringe ausfallen
> würde mich jedenfalls interessieren wie dein aufbau am ende aussieht


 

Bin mir selber nocht nicht im klaren darüber, aber ich muss noch ein warten.
Bin ja armer Schüler, und habe mir grade im Winter ne Skelli+Rarenium und ne Matche+Exage gekauft.
Plus unzählige Köder.

Und da ich da keine Billig-Ringe ranbauen möchte, sondern auf jeden Fall fuji-Sic-Einstegringe, wirds richtig teuer.
Ich bin übrigens auch gespannt, wie das aussehen wird.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## shR!mp (6. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

jo kann dich verstehen ging mir vor einem jahr noch genau so |rolleyes
aber mit dem zivisold kann man sich jede menge schöner angelsachen kaufen (ich hab inzwischen fast mein ganzes tackle erneuert/erweitert)

hab keine angst vor dem aufbau so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht nur du musst dir halt zeit lassen  ich hab so anderthalb wochen gebraucht jeden tag 2-3 ringe angewickelt
wie gesagt den griff fand ich am schwierigsten weil ich den noch bohren und zurechfeilen musste

hab aber vorher auch 2 monate überlegt was für ne rute baue und wie ich das mache. als ich dann wusste das ich die spinnrute neu aufbaue hab ich sie 5 mal vermessen geschaut welche parts welcher preis...dann wieder die einkaufsliste verworfen wieder gemessen wieder parts zusammengestellt usw


----------



## discobarsch (8. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

hallo,
nachdem der erste versuch mir selber eine rute zu bauen (relativ) erfolgreich beendet ist bin ich jetzt auf der suche nach einem geeigneten blank für mein neues projekt:

spinnrute zum angeln vom bellyboat
länge: 210cm-240cm
wurfgewicht: bis 40g
aktion: fast (med-fast ist auch noch ok)
preis: bis 100€
schön leicht und dünn sollte der blank natürlich auch noch sein!

ich weiss das das natürlich kaum alles unter einen hut zu kriegen ist (vor allem mit der preisvorstellung)!
ich bin aber für jeden vorschlag dankbar auch wenn er von meinen angaben abweicht, bin wie gesagt für jede anregung ofen!

hat jemand einen tip für mich?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Chrizzi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hallo,
> nachdem der erste versuch mir selber eine rute zu bauen (relativ) erfolgreich beendet ist bin ich jetzt auf der suche nach einem geeigneten blank für mein neues projekt:
> 
> spinnrute zum angeln vom bellyboat
> ...




Guck dir mal die Batson ISB Serie an. Die ist aber nichts für Forellen. Für Dorsch mag das brauchbar sein, aber nicht für Forellen...


----------



## discobarsch (8. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

danke für den tip!
was meinste denn mit "für forelle ist das nichts"?

kennt ihr noch andere anständige online-shops wo man blanks bestellen kann ausser CMW oder tackle24?
das sind die einzigen die ich bisher gefunden hab die auch ein bischen auswahl haben!
ist anscheinend gar nicht so einfach an blanks zu kommen!


----------



## Chrizzi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



discobarsch schrieb:


> danke für den tip!
> was meinste denn mit "für forelle ist das nichts"?


Die ISB sind Bass Rods und das merkt man den auch an. Den leichtesten Blank kann man vielleicht für Forellen missbrauchen, aber der ML Blank wäre mir schon zu giftig für Forellen.


----------



## discobarsch (8. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

hab den blank gerade bei CMW gefunden.:m
klingt gut nur ich hab wohl vergessen zu erwähnen das der 2-teilig sein soll! #q

kennt ihr noch andere shops wo man blanks ordern kann?|kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Soll es denn ehr etwas für Dorsch oder ehr für Forelle sein?

Die ISB sind sehr schöne Gummi-Ruten (also für Gummiköder). Ich hab den ISB720, ISB721 und den ISB843 bei mir. Den ISB720 kann man vielleicht noch für Forellen missbrauchen (mod-fast), die anderen beiden sind einfach nichts für Forellen.


----------



## discobarsch (8. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

wie gesagt: ich will damit vom belly boat hauptsächlich auf barsch fischen. in dem gewässer gibts jedoch auch einen guten hechtbestand also kriegt man so einen auch öfters mal beim barsch angeln ans band.

wie setzt du denn deine ruten ein? sind ja recht kurze dinger die du da fischst? vertikal?

...ich will ja nicht nerven ABER WO KAUFT IHR EURE BLANKS WENN NICHT GRAD BEI CMW??? #h


----------



## Chrizzi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



discobarsch schrieb:


> wie gesagt: ich will damit vom belly boat hauptsächlich auf barsch fischen. in dem gewässer gibts jedoch auch einen guten hechtbestand also kriegt man so einen auch öfters mal beim barsch angeln ans band.
> 
> wie setzt du denn deine ruten ein? sind ja recht kurze dinger die du da fischst? vertikal?
> 
> ...ich will ja nicht nerven ABER WO KAUFT IHR EURE BLANKS WENN NICHT GRAD BEI CMW??? #h




Den ISB7210 und ISB843 nehm ich zum Jiggen. Also alles an Gummi was mein Kiste hergibt (normal mit Jigkopf oder am T-Rig).

Den ISB721 konnte ich schon eine Saision fischen, der sollte für Barsche vollkommen reichen, es sei du hast regelmäsig 40+ Barsche am Band. 60er Zander konnte ich damit mehr oder weniger einkurbeln. 
Den ISB721 habe ich auf 5'8" gekurzt. Köder: Gewicht bis 8 g (10 g gehen auch) und kleinere Köder, je nach Hakengröße und Gummiform. Z.B. kann ich damit noch einen 5" Worm am 3/0er Jigkopf fischen, aber 5" Krebse haben einen zu dicken Körper, da glaube ich nicht, dass ich da vernünftig den Haken gesetzt bekomme.

Daher runde ich mit dem ISB843 das ganze ab nach oben. Die kleinen Sachen fische ich weiter an den ISB721 oder das schlanke Gummizeug. Alles schwerere (10 - 14 g; mehr brauch ich nicht) und größere Gummis kommen dann an den ISB843. 

Den ISB720 hab ich nur so aus Spaß mal aufgebaut, welchen Nutzen der Stock haben wir, wird sich noch zeigen.

Bisher habe ich alle Blanks bei CMW gekauft. Aber es gibt nocht andere Stellen die Blanks anbieten (USA/Japan für St. Croix/Lamiglas/Loomis,...). Da ich bisher gut mit den Batsons gefahren sind, habe ich nie eine andere Quelle gesucht.


----------



## discobarsch (8. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

vielen dank für die ausfürliche auskunft!
blanks zu kürzen ist natürlich auch eine möglichkeit die ich noch gar nicht bedacht hab!
kürzt du am spitzenteil oder griff oder beides? ist ja für die aktion wahrscheinlich nicht unerheblich!


----------



## Chrizzi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Ich habe den ISB721 im Griffbereich gekürzt. Die schöne Spitzenaktion wollte ich nicht zerstören. 

Den ISB843 lasse ich bei voller länge, da dies ebenfalls eine Jigrute wird und mir da die Länge dann doch etwas mehr gefällt. 


Sind bei dir Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Fische gegeben oder warum willst du eine stärkere Rute hernehmen?
Wenn du mit Gummi fischt, würde ich dir einfach so sagen guck dir den ISB ML und ISB M mal an, da ist vielleicht was passendes bei. Da würde ich einfach bei CMW anrufen und fragen ob man da etwas regeln könnte. 

Wichtig und sehr schwer einzuschätzen ist, dass der rohe Blank giftiger und straffer rüberkommt, als die fertige Rute. Das haben mit die Aufbauten von den ISB721, ISB720 und eines XSB gezeigt.


----------



## shR!mp (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

hab noch ne frage: 
ich will meine rute noch beschriften nur weiß ich nicht was ich da für stifte nehmen soll...
weiß einer von euch wass für stifte/farben man zum rutenlackieren nehmen kann?


----------



## discobarsch (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

hi shR!mp
wie wärs mit lackstiften? ich werds wohl mal probeweise damit probieren, falls du was besseres findest => posten!


----------



## Chrizzi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hi shR!mp
> wie wärs mit lackstiften? ich werds wohl mal probeweise damit probieren, falls du was besseres findest => posten!



Teste das vorher! Es kann ja gut sein, dass der Lack eventuell den Lackstift löst und die Farbe dann im Lack rumschwimmt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Silberner Lack-Edding geht erfahrungsgemäß ganz gut...


----------



## King Wetzel (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

auf der Internetseite die hier immer gepostet wird gibt es irgend wo auch richtige stifte die extra zum beschriften der ruten sind 
MFG Henry


----------



## discobarsch (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

...und schon hab ich die nächste frage: bei einem spinnruten blank von 2,10m, welche leitringgrösse würdet ihr nehmen?
ich wollte 8+1 ringe verbauen. ich hab mich für einen fuji alconite ring entschieden. nehm ich da grösse 30 (innendurchmesser 23mm) oder 25 (innendurchmesser 17mm)?
ich tendiere eigentlich zu der 25er grösse aber andererseits soll das ja eine wurfrute werden?

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Chrizzi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Kommt auf die Rolle an.


----------



## discobarsch (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

ich werd wohl ne 2500er shimano nehmen oder ne 10200 redarc


----------



## Chrizzi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Ich habe auf meiner einen 25er Startring und eine 2500er Shimano dran. Das passt. Ein 30er geht sicherlich auch. Das würde ich dann vom WG abhängig machen.


----------



## King Wetzel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*

Hallo leute 
Ich hab hir zu ause noch ne Pilkrute rum liegen die ich nicht mehr brauche und da wollt ich mahl fragen wie ich den kork und den rollen halter vom blank bekomme möglichst ohne die dinger kaputt zu machen


----------



## TRANSformator (14. März 2010)

*AW: Anfänger im Rutenbau*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> Ich hab hir zu ause noch ne Pilkrute rum liegen die ich nicht mehr brauche und da wollt ich mahl fragen wie ich den kork und den rollen halter vom blank bekomme möglichst ohne die dinger kaputt zu machen



Sagen wirs mal so, den Blank kann man bis auf Kleberückstände und eventuelle Kratzer gut separieren, aber Rollenhalter und Griffmaterial ohne Beschädigungen zu entfernen, ist fast unmöglich. Möglich ist das wohl nur bei extrem schlechter Verklebung. Bei vernünftiger Verklebung kann man den Kork nur "abschnitzen". Rollenhalter muss man meist auch aufschneiden.

Gruß Daniel


----------

